# Help! Need Hotel at Edinburgh airport!



## WinniWoman (Mar 10, 2012)

I am trying to book one night at Edinburgh airport for our departure back to the states and am coming up with ZERO availability! Our flight departs at 9:25 am June 23rd and we are staying about 1.5 hours away in Fife. With having to check in 3 hours ahead we would have to leave like 4am! We figured we would check out from the timeshare the day before and drive to the airport so we would already be there for the morning flight, but there is nothing! And this is only March! Any suggestions? We have to return our rental car, etc.


----------



## DebBrown (Mar 10, 2012)

There seem to be quite a few options at:

http://edinburgh.airporthotelguide.com/airporthotels.html

We stayed at the Hilton but it is not available.  Even if you have to drive a few minutes, you'd be better than staying in Fife I suppose.

No chance you could change to the noon flight?

Deb


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 10, 2012)

deleted by poster


----------



## wgaldred (Mar 11, 2012)

You could try one of the premier inn hotels, there is one at the south end of the forth bridge (south queensferry) which is about a 10 minute drive to the airport (june 23 is a saturday so the roads will be quiet in the morning)
http://www.premierinn.com.
There is also the Dakota hotel in South Queensferry (across the motorway from the premier inn) if you wanted to hand your car in a day early, the Dakota has free airport shuttle, although the room price is over double of the premier inn.
http://www.dakotahotels.co.uk/hotels/edinburgh

Willie


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 11, 2012)

wgaldred said:


> You could try one of the premier inn hotels, there is one at the south end of the forth bridge (south queensferry) which is about a 10 minute drive to the airport (june 23 is a saturday so the roads will be quiet in the morning)
> http://www.premierinn.com.
> There is also the Dakota hotel in South Queensferry (across the motorway from the premier inn) if you wanted to hand your car in a day early, the Dakota has free airport shuttle, although the room price is over double of the premier inn.
> http://www.dakotahotels.co.uk/hotels/edinburgh
> ...



Thanks. I might do the Premier in Queensferry. The site only allows for me to reserve for 2 adults and we are 3 adults, but it does let me request a cot. Supposedly there are so-called Family rooms with pull out sofas...Is anyone familiar with these rooms? We do not want to book 2 rooms -that's for sure. 

It is closer to the airport than driving from Kilconquhar, although we just realized that the sun rises at 4:30am, which might not make the drive so bad if we leave by 5 or 5:30 am. I believe it takes about 1 hour or more. From Queensferry, it is about 15-18 minutes, so we are not really saving that much time, but certainly it is less miles to drive that morning. ( I am still obsessing about even renting/driving a car. Would be easier to just get a driver to pick us up at the airport and drop us off when we leave and do some tours from the resort. Might end up costing us the same $)

As for the Dakota, they do not have shuttles on Saturday mornings! I was very surprised that a lot of the available city hotels do not have shuttles, even though they are under 10 miles away! We do not want to drive into the city- we wanted to get rid of our car the night before at the airport and then just take an early shuttle to the airport if we couldn't get a room at the airport.

Can't believe I can't get an airport room. I guess the economy isn't as bad as we are led to believe!


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 11, 2012)

I saw this one, for your date, for 3 people: http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...tel_Edinburgh_Airport-Edinburgh_Scotland.html It may not be the Hilton, but seemed to have what you want- a bed- breakfast, a shuttle, and priced from $117.

There were also others listed that I didn't check your dates/requirements.

Don't know where you have heard that the economy is bad- but it isn't the travel sector.

Jim


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 11, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> I saw this one, for your date, for 3 people: http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...tel_Edinburgh_Airport-Edinburgh_Scotland.html It may not be the Hilton, but seemed to have what you want- a bed- breakfast, a shuttle, and priced from $117.
> 
> There were also others listed that I didn't check your dates/requirements.
> 
> ...



Thanks, but it does not come up as available for Friday, 6/22. I checked it again via your link. 

PS What- you haven't heard the economy if bad and you live in the US? But - you're right. People always seem to find money to travel!


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 11, 2012)

Have you checked Booking.com? That's my go to site for hotels  

Here is a link for a hotel that has rooms for June 22 that might work for you. Rated only a Good, but may do for just one night. I did not read any reviews for any of the hotels so be sure to check that out yourself. It doesn't have a shuttle but is near the train station that has a direct train to the airport. The rate is relatively cheap too - so maybe arranging for a taxi that morning to take you to the airport would work better and still not break the bank.

http://www.booking.com/hotel/gb/bor...6-23;srfid=c7c211f6286dc28c9cd9a01d5f94d78eX4

The one hotel available with a shuttle was over 3x the price of this budget one above. I'd personally take the cheaper one and go for the taxi!


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks. I did look at that site. I guess our thought was to get rid of the rental car at the airport the day before and BE at the airport ready to go the next morning. Or, be very close to the airport- minus the car -  and take a shuttle back and forth, but couldn't make it work with what's available. We decided to just get up early and drive to the airport. It will be early Sat. and quiet and the sun will be up already, so it won't be so bad....


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 12, 2012)

mpumilia said:


> Thanks. I did look at that site. I guess our thought was to get rid of the rental car at the airport the day before and BE at the airport ready to go the next morning. Or, be very close to the airport- minus the car -  and take a shuttle back and forth, but couldn't make it work with what's available. We decided to just get up early and drive to the airport. It will be early Sat. and quiet and the sun will be up already, so it won't be so bad....



That works too


----------

